# How tall are you?



## Bonkenhi (Dec 9, 2008)

Originality Points -10, since there's a weight thread. 

Pretty much the same, instead of saying your weight, you say your height. Me first. I'm a pretty short 5 foot 8.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate (Dec 9, 2008)

About five feet, two inches. But I'm only thirteen.
.


----------



## Echo (Dec 9, 2008)

5'5". I'm too short for my age... T_T


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 9, 2008)

I know accurately neither my weight nor my height. I suck. XD

I had to fill it in on a medical form when I went to get my flu jab a few months ago, and I think then my mum estimated it at about 5'6" or something...


----------



## Zora of Termina (Dec 9, 2008)

I'm 5'7.

Yup.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Dec 9, 2008)

Approximately 6' or so.


----------



## Jolty (Dec 9, 2008)

5'4"

I am proud to be the same height as Michael J Fox


----------



## Tailsy (Dec 9, 2008)

5'3". Average height ftw! :D


----------



## Darksong (Dec 10, 2008)

Five feet two inches, perhaps.

I like being tall! :DDD


----------



## Keltena (Dec 10, 2008)

5'5", last I checked. I'm apparently tall, so why do I always feel short? D=


----------



## Philly (Dec 10, 2008)

10'10"


Kidding.  2'1"

Still kidding.  5'8"


----------



## Anything (Dec 10, 2008)

5'1"

A tiny bit short for my age


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm so short.

4.'4" How do you think I feel?

Shorty me.


----------



## @lex (Dec 10, 2008)

Like...

1,75 m

or

5'9"


----------



## voltianqueen (Dec 10, 2008)

I'm 4'9". I love being short~

My mom and big sister are also 4'9", so it's likely I won't grow much more~


----------



## Jolty (Dec 10, 2008)

Salamander said:


> 5'5", last I checked. I'm apparently tall, so why do I always feel short? D=


5'5" is not tall, I assure you

5'10" and above or something is tall


----------



## nyuu (Dec 10, 2008)

5'10"


----------



## Fredie (Dec 10, 2008)

I am exactly 5'8". About average.


----------



## Murkrow (Dec 10, 2008)

Below six feet, but that's all I really know.

I'm not _short_, because I'm taller than average I think, but I'm shorter than most people at school.

I'm the tallest person in my family :O


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 10, 2008)

Fuck feet.

179cm.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Fuck feet.
> 
> 179cm.


Fetish?

Also you are... not tall enough.

193 cm. Or so. I think it's somewhere around there. I need some backup here.


----------



## Dark Shocktail (Dec 10, 2008)

5'6 or 5'7. 

I can't remember what that is in cm.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 10, 2008)

Click link FTW


----------



## opaltiger (Dec 10, 2008)

Watershed said:


> Fetish?


Fuck inches, too.



> Also you are... not tall enough.


I am exactly as tall as I want to be.



> 193 cm. Or so. I think it's somewhere around there. I need some backup here.


I don't know, somewhere around 190cm my brain stops being precise and substitutes "tall". You're about as tall as one of my friends, though, and 193 sounds about right.


----------



## Lady Grimdour (Dec 10, 2008)

5"3' ish.

Damn I'm short.


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 10, 2008)

opaltiger said:


> Fuck inches, too.


Hahaha "fuck imperial" is more what I was aiming at, but sure, I'll grant ya the witticism.



> I am exactly as tall as I want to be.


Yeah, you're tall enough. It's a good thing you've grown a bit cos it means I won't have to put in humongous effort to tell you and yer sis apart.





> I don't know, somewhere around 190cm my brain stops being precise and substitutes "tall". You're about as tall as one of my friends, though, and 193 sounds about right.


I haven't really measured myself in a while. I remember being 190 cm a couple years ago, then I met some dude that I know is 190 cm and I was a tidbit taller. I am also recognisably taller than one of my best friends who hits 188 cm I think. 

I don't really think of myself as superbly tall. I mean, I still fit through doorways and things. I don't have neck problems (yet). I know people that are definitely taller than I am. You know for me people get tall when they approach the 2 metre mark. I don't really do that. I'm rather tall by North American standards because on the other side of the pond, they really are tiny. I remember being in California and just being insanely taller than everyone I met. That's a couple years ago now. Here in the Netherlands, guys tend to be pretty tall and average at like 184 cm or something, so it's weird.

It's like you said that one time where you went to this gig (or was it your sister that said this? anyway, I remember) and it was something like "In Slovenia, I wouldn't have had trouble seeing anything. Over here lots of people are tall enough to block your view." It was something like that and I remember it vividly because it's so damn true and I think I do fit into that trend of being seen as tall in different cultures because in other countries, people just tend to be accordingly smaller.

This may also account for the difference in our minds: you make that tall distinction at 190 cm, I make it at 195-ish... maybe somewhat taller.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 10, 2008)

I guess in either case, I'm tall;) (6'5" ~= 197cm)


----------



## Tarvos (Dec 10, 2008)

6'5" = actually more like 195-196 but it's still remarkably tall by any definition. I think Netherlands averages the highest for males at an impressive 185 cm, and you exceed that mean by 10 cm, so that definitely is tall.

Fuck, a girl 195 cm tall. That would be weird. I already think girls that are over 180 cm are weird.


----------



## Kali the Flygon (Dec 10, 2008)

Well, it depends on whether or not I'm wearing shoes, or counting my hair... *considers adding another 6cm of 'fluff' height*

The only problem is finding out some low-hanging bars happen to be 'too' low-hanging... ouch...


----------



## xxxbloodysoul666xxx (Dec 10, 2008)

i AM 6´1 feet tall.


----------



## Keltena (Dec 11, 2008)

Jolty said:


> 5'5" is not tall, I assure you
> 
> 5'10" and above or something is tall


Yeah, I know.

But my doctor is always like "you're in the top [small number] percent of girls your age heightwise", so... o.o I don't really get it.


----------



## Minnow (Dec 11, 2008)

5'6", or 167.6 cm, according to my calculator.

Erm, I'm taller than all my friends, save one, but he's really tall. And, um, I guess I'm about average.

@Salamander: *shrugs* Most girls I've seen that are the same age as I am are usually as tall or shorter than I am, so maybe there's some truth to your doctor's statistics.


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 11, 2008)

5' 3" and a half. 

:(


----------



## Wymsy (Dec 12, 2008)

I am 5' 7", and haven't grown for years. Pretty sure I'm stuck at this height. Not that I really mind.


----------



## Alexi (Dec 12, 2008)

Around six feet. Ish. Yay average.


----------



## Dannichu (Dec 12, 2008)

5'1", maybe 2".







S'true.


----------



## Bluberry Bat (Dec 12, 2008)

Somewhere in the range of 5'9" to 5'11"
..Honestly it seems like every time I bother to measure myself it's different. xD Meh. Still I'm up there, certainly considered tall. Heck I'm taller than the rest of my family, not 100% sure where that comes from. Though I've heard from my dad that his dad broke the 6 foot range so.. that might be it.


----------



## Sir Lucario (Dec 12, 2008)

I'm around 6 foot.


----------



## MissEeveelution (Dec 24, 2008)

About 5 feet tall.. I always have to sit down for school pictures. ;-;

(I'm 12 btw~)


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

I am 5'11"! According to some people here... I'm tall!!!


----------



## Foxsundance (Dec 24, 2008)

5'5". I'm short. I want to grow to at least 6'1".


----------



## GorMcCobb (Dec 24, 2008)

A lot of my friends are over 6' tall. It slightly annoys me.


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Dec 24, 2008)

About 5' 10"/177.8 cm.

Not terribly tall, but still tall.


----------



## nothing to see here (Dec 24, 2008)

6'00".

Or 5'11" and three-quarters, depending on what time of day I'm being measured.


----------



## PichuK (Dec 24, 2008)

About 5'2


----------



## Shiranui (Dec 24, 2008)

6'4" ...193 cm? 

o_o;


----------



## Flareth (Dec 24, 2008)

4'11-5 ft....

I am short...-_-


----------



## .GoreTuzk (Dec 24, 2008)

1m72


----------

